# Massive help



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cheers for today's chat Lloyd, very helpful and honest, a rarity when dealing with insurance these days. Will be in touch soon pal. 

Matt


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Was a pleasure Matt, glad I could help.

Look forward to speaking to you again soon.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Just to reiterate Stangalang's point really

Thanks also from me for a great deal of help today on the phone, very much appreciated!

I'll be in touch again shortly!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a chat with Syd at the end of last year and he was very helpful. 

I'm going to be in touch soon as well.


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

Great advice and help, spoke to Lloyd who was very easy to deal with and informative.

Thanks for ur time, be in touch shortly


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lloyd is very easy :doublesho:driver:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers FL1P, was good to speak to you.

You've heard all the rumours now Peter, and most of them are true! lol!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol mate , a coversure opened up here last week , but they wont have your experience


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nor our scheme. I came up with scheme, the cover, the definitions etc and it is exclusive to Swindon due to it being my creation as such.


----------

